# 80s Musics ,90s Music, 00s Musics or 10s Music



## Old Man Aragorn (Apr 24, 2016)

I love 90s grunge and 90s rock


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

90s and 00s music


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

I personally don't like music from the 80s that much, 90s I deal with, same with 00s, but the early 10s music was the best.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Overall, mostly '90s with some '00s stuff.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Damn, my favorite is 60s and 70s music D:

But I'm really fond of 90s music too, even moreso than 80s music.


----------



## Vis Vitalis (Jul 30, 2012)

Recently, I have been listening to the 80's on eight on Sirius XM Radio. There's just something about that decade that isn't afraid to be flamboyant and fun. So I think I like music from the eighties a bit better than some mainstream stuff played nowadays.


----------



## Shade (Oct 11, 2013)

All my favourite bands had their glory days during the 00s, so yeah. Meteora by Linkin Park is, and will always be, my favourite album so I couldn't possibly say anything else.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

Screw those 70s are the best

70s > 80s > 90s > 50s > 00s > 60s (except for late 60s) >>> 10s


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I tend to like 90's music (that alt rock stuff) even though I was born 1997, so it's not like nostalgia or whatever.


----------



## eLiZium (Apr 26, 2016)

80's music, especially the darkwave/post-punk movement.


----------



## Vahn_Narsamee (Apr 14, 2016)

90s are generally my favorite. So much variety and amazing bands came from the 90s.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Representin' for 2000s music, woop woop!

I like 2000s music. I feel it sounds like it has more emotion and cohesion than 2010s music, and this applies to some of the more mainstream songs as well. Rock music also seemed a bit more mainstream as well, which I loved; it gave the decade in music a rather badass feel, which I don't think I get this decade.



ArmchairCommie said:


> I personally don't like music from the 80s that much, 90s I deal with, same with 00s, but the early 10s music was the best.


Yeah, early 2010s music is a bit of a mixed bag for me, but overall, was the last time I could tolerate most mainstream music. I can't really relate to earlier decades because I don't know a great deal about them in terms of their pop culture.



Northcrest said:


> 2000s was when I started to get really into music (hip-hop, rap, and pop mainly). A lot of it was club music which is generally my favorite kind of music. Though the 2010s has way more club music but in like every genre they try to incorporate electro/dubstep which I don't mind too much, but it can get repetitive.


I've noticed that even in places such as video games soundtracks and children's TV show theme tunes electronic music is being more favoured these days over rock music, the latter which would have been favoured in the past.


----------



## LaurenStam (Jul 31, 2016)

Everything until 2019 is good, after everything mainstream at least is crap.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

70s, 80s and early 90s music. I voted 80s music.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

For me it's 00s > 80s > 90s > 10s.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

70s and 90s had the most variety.


----------

